# Killington 3/4



## Black Phantom (Feb 28, 2011)

Anyone going to be around?:razz::beer:


----------



## Black Phantom (Mar 2, 2011)

No one will be up for the resurfacing event that will take place?


----------



## paradox (Mar 3, 2011)

Contemplating going there tomorrow and saturday... The weather on saturday kind of bothers me though.


----------



## frankm938 (Mar 4, 2011)

im heading up today.   ill be doing laps with clifford and bobsled on OL from 2:00-4:00.   (blue pants, white jacket) 
come spin a few with us


----------



## Black Phantom (Mar 14, 2011)

frankm938 said:


> im heading up today.   ill be doing laps with clifford and bobsled on OL from 2:00-4:00.   (blue pants, white jacket)
> come spin a few with us



Just seeing this now. What a good day it was.


----------

